# Finished basement question regarding trim on handrail



## Den69RS96 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm nearing completion on my finished basement and I have a question with some trim on the stair handrail. I just put this handrail on and I'm trying to install trim to cover the gap between the sheet rock and the pine board. I bought some quarter round, but I'm having trouble figuring out the the miter angles to cut at the bottom.

The slope of the pine board is 42.5 degrees and the wall corners are standard 45s. I've tried different angles, switching the orientation of the quarter round but I still can't get it close. I included a pic so everyone can see what I'm trying to do. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

You will not be able to come up with a miter that works because your side pieces will end up with a longer angle. You can sand and carve the long point but it wont be a true fit miter.

I will try to explain the easiest way to make it work. I would imagine you are putting the 1/4 round flat against the the end wall and trying to make a compound 45 that is why it is not working for you. What you want to do is hold the trim flat against the bottom of your rail board not the wall and cut a 45. You will have a slight gap behind the trim but it wont show.
Does this make sense?


----------



## Den69RS96 (Jan 3, 2008)

If i understand what your saying, the horizontal piece at the bottom will not be touching the wall. There should be a gap say about 1/4 inch or so between the wall and the trim on the horizontal piece. Should I fill that gap in with something?


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually no..The gap will not be seen because it is under your railing board. Maybe I am not explaining it well enough. 

What you can do to see how it will come together is take a couple scrap pieces of your trim 4 or 5 inches long. Cut them at 45 degree's like you were doing a regular outside corner then tack them together. Now place it under the railing and against the wall on the corner. You will see that the piece against the front end wall is tilted with the gap on the top but it is perpendicular to the railing but it will be hitting the wall on the bottom of the trim. You will see that that gap will be hidden. 

Here is an exaggerated illustration that may help.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok that makes sense. I tried that with some left over 3/4 x 3/4 inch trim I had laying around and it worked fine. I just have to figure out how to make it work with the quarter round. I'm 100% sure I'm not cutting the quarter round correctly. I'll give it another shot tomorrow.


----------

